# Turkish or Greek coffee



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I have an old school pal, who I have not seen for 44 years coming to see me sometime. he is Iranian by birth and I know he likes the above. I aim to buy a cezve since they are a tenner or so. My grinder can grind to Turkish and I am fairly comfy with the brewing process. I have read though, that you need a certain sort of bean for authenticity, like this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Loumidis-Traditional-Greek-Coffee-200g/dp/B00B1P3FO6/ref=sr_1_9?keywords=greek+turkish+coffee+bean&qid=1554124460&s=gateway&sr=8-9

Does anyone have any pointers before I leap in with both feet!


----------



## Inspector (Feb 23, 2017)

Well, it's not common that you can buy roasted beans for Turkish coffee. (Unless you live in there) They come already grounded. Kurukahveci Mehmet efendi is the classic and most known one in Turkey. I have come across Ozerlat brand just now, their specialty blend Mozaik is worth trying for a whole new Turkish coffee experience, as noted on their website;

Under a luscious crema, Mozaik offers sumptuous roasted nut and red berry aromas, with a buttery smooth palate showing hazelnut, cranberry and tangy citrus notes.

Its not the classic taste but i would like to give it a go.

Anyway here is the link for the classic one,

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Turkish-Ground-Coffee-Mehmet-Efendi/dp/B000BTIHBO/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?crid=368TG0H8KT9OF&keywords=kurukahveci+mehmet+efendi&qid=1554139548&s=gateway&sprefix=kurikahveci+me&sr=8-1


----------



## Nopapercup (Nov 6, 2016)

Randomly I was in a Coffee shop in Fulham today called COFX the owner was Turkish, he served coffee from Workshop but he had me try a shot of Turkish coffee through his Strada which he said was from a roaster in North London. It was nice but unfortunately I had it before I saw this thread and I didn't get the name but the owner loves to talk so if you're interested give him a ring and I'm sure he'll give you the details.


----------



## 2953 (May 1, 2012)

Have you not got any of the Kurdish grocery shops near you? Can walk into those and get yourself some coffee.

Was just googling Charalambous brand that is popular in Cyprus to show you the packet and Asda sell it!

https://groceries.asda.com/product/drinks/charalambous-gold-blend-coffee/910001458559

It is all preground this coffee though, 200 grams will last you a while as you're only going to use 5 grams or so per coffee.


----------

